# canning venison



## lowell larson (Jan 8, 2012)

Has anyone got a recipe for canning venison with a pressure cooker?


----------



## bassman (Jan 8, 2012)

Canning venison is very easy.  Just pack your jars with chunks of meat to within 1/2 inch from the top.  Then add 1 teaspoon canning salt per quart jar.  I then pressure at 15 pounds of pressure for 90 minutes.  Let pressure reduce on it's own, remove jars from cooker and let cool and seal.  Some say to add beef broth to the jar, but I've never found it necessary.  Been canning elk for a lot of years with no problem.


----------



## sausageboy (Jan 8, 2012)

Here are the guidelines for canning strips, cubes or chunks.....

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_05/strips_cubes_chunks.html

Here are the guidelines for ground or chopped.....

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_05/ground_chopped.html


----------



## daveomak (Jan 8, 2012)

Some folks brown the meat in a skillet with some seasoned flour on the meat.... After canning it has it's own gravy in the jar....


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 8, 2012)

Canned meat looks go gross but it sure does taste good. I know a few people who can a most of their venison and it sure is handy to pop a jar and be able to eat it right away.


----------



## sprky (Jan 8, 2012)

I must live in a deep dark cave or under a rock. I never herd of canning meats. Learned something new here again today. LOVE this place.


----------



## smokey charlie (Jan 8, 2012)

my wife cans deer the same recipe as Bassman she cubes hers and cuts all the silver skin off

it really does look pretty bad in the jars but when you cook with it it tastes just like beef

i was really surprised the first time i tryed it it was really good


----------



## shtrdave (Jan 10, 2012)

Even raw meat will be cooked after pressure cooked for 90 minutes. My mother used to do beef and pork and it was really good, I wish I would have learned how to do it. Maybe it is time to do that.


----------



## doctord1955 (Jan 10, 2012)

You need a pressure  canner.  NO OTHER WAY WILL WORK!!!  As far as salt you dont need it it!  Ita added for taste.  I always put a piece of beef tallow in the top of the jar!  Does taste great and is easy to fix!


----------



## doctord1955 (Jan 10, 2012)

They come in different sizes but smallest is about the size of a 5 gal bucket.

You use jars.

I have never used anything other than raw meat.

Yes you put the jars in the canner with lids on them and the pressure and the cooking for 90 minutes seal the jars.


----------



## doctord1955 (Jan 10, 2012)

You use jars made to go in canners!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 10, 2012)

I like to add beef bouillion, onions, garlic and seasoned salt to the jar.  http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/2010/12/canning-venison.html

The canning process cooks the meat so it's pretty much ready to eat.  I like to thicken canned venison stock and serve over smooshed tatoes... http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/2009/12/canned-venison-in-gravy-over-smoked.html

Pretty much a "heat n eat" meal.


----------



## roadboss (Aug 10, 2012)

I agree that canned venison sure looks pretty bad.  But man it tastes so good!  Real convenient too.  I only add some beef bullion and onion slices and it comes out wonderful.  If I want to change the complexity of the finished dish then I add spices at the time the dish is prepared.  Very versatile.


----------



## mike johnson (Aug 28, 2012)

lowell larson said:


> Has anyone got a recipe for canning venison with a pressure cooker?


You CANNOT use a pressure cooker for pressure canning

You CAN use a pressure canner to pressure cook.

Also it depends on the sea level your located at and on what pressure you MUST pressure can at.

BOTCHULISM KILLS and is nothing to be messed with. I have been canning for years and always follow strict guidelines.

You also CANT can with any "flour"so just brown your meat by itself and add flour to the juice at time of reheating for dinner. PEOPLE say they do it all the time but it just takes that ONCE to kill you or a loved one.

Stay safe and enjoy all your canning efforts.I suggest getting a Ball-Blue-Book and follow thier recipees.


----------



## cooknhogz (Oct 14, 2012)

It's Sunday morn here all this talk of canned venison I just had to pulled a jar of canned ground venison out of the cellar, threw in a pan, added onion, hickory smoked salt, course pepper, garlic,thickened with milk and flour and poured over some biscuits. Ohhhhhh son, a brothers gotta eat. n eatn good I am this morn..Have a great day kids......Ps, I ate the Qview so don't ask....lol


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 14, 2012)

Cooknhogz said:


> It's Sunday morn here all this talk of canned venison I just had to pulled a jar of canned ground venison out of the cellar, threw in a pan, added onion, hickory smoked salt, course pepper, garlic,thickened with milk and flour and poured over some biscuits. Ohhhhhh son, a brothers gotta eat. n eatn good I am this morn..Have a great day kids......Ps, I ate the Qview so don't ask....lol


Man that sounds good !!!


----------



## cooknhogz (Oct 14, 2012)

Shoneyboy said:


> Man that sounds good !!!


Oh, and tasty it was. Making for the first time Pepper Stout Beef I could only smoke for 3 hrs wind is blowing so hard here in Pa. ya think there was a hurricane coming in the oven right now. Did 2 chuckers, this shiz is looking n smelling killer. Fresh Kaiser rolls a waiting.


----------



## ipyrek (Sep 28, 2014)

Could I put a whole chunk of venison, like for a roast that will fit in a wide mouth jar, instead of cubes or slices ? Then slice it up later after it is canned.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 28, 2014)

ipyrek said:


> Could I put a whole chunk of venison, like for a roast that will fit in a wide mouth jar, instead of cubes or slices ? Then slice it up later after it is canned.




I have canned meats...  Haven't seen a recipe for BIG pint jar sized pieces....  All the recipes I have seen are for chunks or strips that require browning first...  and some sort of liquid to fill the gaps in the jars...   like gravy from the fond/drippings remaining in the pan after browning....   There is some sort of "law" about needing the liquid to transport the heat to hunks in the middle of the jar to fully pasteurize at 240 deg F and eliminate the possibility of botulism....   I think I read all that somewhere but I can't find it...   
Anyway, use accepted methods from the USDA...  DON"T use some obscure recipe from the web...   There could be typos ...

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_05/strips_cubes_chunks.html


----------



## gibsorz (Mar 23, 2015)

Could you cold smoke the venison cube for say 30 minutes prior to canning? As long as you are following the 4 hr rule it shouldn't be a problem right? I have heard smoke flavour intensifies when canning, so I was thinking cut it down to 30 minutes. Or would you want to smoke the whole roast for 30 minutes then cube it?  As long as this is safe, I could play around with flavours.


----------



## mike johnson (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't see a problem with cold smoking for 30 min. First. I would try a small batch first with a few cold smoked and a few with a couple drops of liquid smoke and see which you like best.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 23, 2015)

Considering canned meat products are usually recommended to be "cubed or strips" when pressure canned, I would cube/strip then smoke for 15 minutes (In my previous experience) and pressure can 1 jar....  just for a test...  then taste for smoke and spices etc....   modify the recipe and try 1 more jar....   etc....   It would be a shame to can a bunch of meat you didn't like...
Try browned, non browned, with gravy (as several recipes recommend)....  
Have you read the "accepted" canning instructions from the USDA etc .???

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_05/strips_cubes_chunks.html


----------



## threemuch (Apr 21, 2015)

I put all my shank and lower leg meat into jars with potatoes, carrots, onions, garlic, and a teaspoon of seasoning salt.  Cans up great, kids love it.  I do this with waterfowl as well.  Believe it or not, the kids can't really tell if it's duck or deer stew.  I can, but it's a subtle texture thing.

Next batch I do I am going to sear on the grill first to add some smoke and char to the meat.


----------



## smokinpapist (Feb 10, 2016)

Check out this on canning meat. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## biteme7951 (Feb 10, 2016)

Slice of onion in the bottom of jar, meat, and teaspoon of seasoned salt is all I use and it is very versatile for a quick meal.

Barry.


----------

